# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Hello from Poland !

## Barkul

Hi, my name Bartek Kulwicki. I come from Wejherowo in Gdańsk Pomerania, in Poland. I am Polish and Kashubian heraldry. I speak four language: Polish, English, German and Russian.


I been studying anthropology, language and anthropology for a time now. I am 36 years. Pardon me for my English sometimes not so as perfect.


I am a proud parent and have young daugher Malwina, of 1 years. 3 young sons, Tomek of 3 years, Przemek of 5 years, and Bartosz of 7 years.


I am dewout Roman Catholic which can be seen my Saint Kristopher photo. Thank you all and hope good stay,

_Bartek Kulwicki (barkul)_

----------


## Twilight

> Hi, my name Bartek Kulwicki. I come from Wejherowo in Gdańsk Pomerania, in Poland. I am Polish and Kashubian heraldry. I speak four language: Polish, English, German and Russian.
> 
> 
> I been studying anthropology, language and anthropology for a time now. I am 36 years. Pardon me for my English sometimes not so as perfect.
> 
> 
> I am a proud parent and have young daugher Malwina, of 1 years. 3 young sons, Tomek of 3 years, Przemek of 5 years, and Bartosz of 7 years.
> 
> 
> ...


Hello there Barkil, welcome to Eupedia :) You're English is quite good actually.  :Cool V:

----------


## Barkul

> Hello there Barkil, welcome to Eupedia :) You're English is quite good actually.


Hi Twilight, thanks for the welcome. Sorry I could not response sooner. The Eupedia forums were down for a few days. Also I had meant to post this in members introduction forum. Sorry.

----------


## Barkul

I take English course since I was 8 years in school. (My Polish so hard, I myself did not perfect it since I was 15-16 years old. haha. English is too easy.)


Some other facts about me:

In my late 20s to early 30s after completion of University at 24, I was Air Traffic Controller in city of Gdańsk. I now work as post officer. I also fly planes and have aviation licence. My family have nearly 100 years of aironautics and plane engineering. (Inspiration from Wright brothers when planes were introduced to Russian Poland.) I also have American family relatives in the state of Wisconsin. (city of Milwaukee) And am relative to race car driver Alan Kulwicki. (That is one thing I brag about.) Alan was my secondth or third cousin. My Kulwicki family there, have occupations with the airliner Boeing. My family also support Capitalism.

Note: I like America a lot, but rather stay here in Poland. :)

Aviation is actually not much a passion of mine. I am kind of the nerd of the family and like to study Archeology, Travel, History and Mathematics instead, rather than engineering.

Sorry, I have no photo of myself, so Saint Kristopher will work. But my hair is blondish-reddish. And my eyes are green hazel (hazel? is that the word). Very light skin. My wife is almost opposite, normal shade of color for skin and black hair with green eyes.

----------

